# Mouthful



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, I've been pretty open on here that I enjoy giving blowjobs and that I'm a swallower. But I'm also a chatter and am often pulling off and making a flirty remark or two before going back down on hubby.

Last night, I guess he was too close to "finishing" and when he felt me start to open my mouth and pull off for pillow-talk, sat up and held me down on him with what could only be described as a vise-like hold on the back of my head. It was all over in about fifteen seconds and was very sweet afterwards, but it was an eye-opener as I clearly wasn't going to be moving anywhere until he decided to let me.

Happy to serve as it were and am generally good with all things oral, but it did make me wonder a bit. Do women really have any equivalent counter-move or is this just a card guys get to play that we really don't get to play back?

Hailey


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

you could smash his face in your pu$$y just as your about to climax! If my wife did this it would turn me on!


----------



## Dewey (Jan 4, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> you could smash his face in your pu$$y just as your about to climax! If my wife did this it would turn me on!


My wife does this, and I love it. :smthumbup:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Legs around the head like a vice. Yes!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

For starters, I can hold him where I want him, but any resistance from him would top my physical ability to keep him there, unless of course I was sitting on his face with a death like grip on his head between my thighs. But then we both end up with brush burns, his being quite embarssingly visible... even directly after we both shave! In general terms, the physical strength men have in the arms can only be met by a woman's thighs. Most women don't have near the arm/upper body strength that men have.

Bet it was fun for both of you though....


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Seems like a somewhat dangerous move on his part. If you'd panicked and bit down the ending would have been completely different. While I may try to guide my partners head I would never physically force the issue.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: Mouthful*



chillymorn said:


> you could smash his face in your pu$$y just as your about to climax! If my wife did this it would turn me on!


My wife's favorite position when receiving oral from me is her sitting on my face where she practically has a headlock on me using her thighs. 

When she's close to cumming that's when she would start grinding herself on my mouth and tongue ....... works everytime with a huuuge orgasm  to hers and my benefit ahem ahem !!


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't let him up when I'm close. 

But seriously: generally my husband or I will tell each other if we're close. "Don't stop" at the right moment is INSANELY effective. Other effective variants include "keep going", "oh god yes", "i'm so close", and "i'm about to".

My husband has tried to hold my head in place before; I let him know that chit don't fly for me.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah use your legs. My girlfriend and I were being playful the other night and I was tickling her and watching her squeak. During all the moving around at one point she had her legs over my shoulders and clenched harder than I thought she could. I kept tickling her but she squeezed me so hard I thought I was going to pass out, so I had to let her go. 

I'm very athletic, and very seldom does anyone get the best of me. That was one of the hottest things I've ever experienced.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I think that guys love it when you chat during a BJ. So very feminine.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Not on a regular basis but my wife likes me to get "rough" with her like that.

One of her biggest orgasms came from her laying on her back with her head hanging over the edge and me using my hands and I also "used" her mouth. Now I make sure I don't go so deep to gag her. But I made sure that she blew at the same moment as I did. She just laid there for a while unable to move 

But to answer the original question LOL.

When he's giving you oral (assuming you're on your back) and puts your thighs over his arms/shoulders...when your close, just leg lock his head.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

LovesHerMan said:


> I think that guys love it when you chat during a BJ. So very feminine.


I do love the idea of a little chatting, especially dirty talking, but also chatting like it's a perfectly normal conversation while getting a long luxurious bj. That said, there comes a point of no return when the time for talking is over. Now my wife, she doesn't chat. She's right to the point and wants it finished asap.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Dad&Hubby said:


> Not on a regular basis but my wife likes me to get "rough" with her like that.
> 
> One of her biggest orgasms came from her laying on her back with her head hanging over the edge and me using my hands and I also "used" her mouth. Now I make sure I don't go so deep to gag her. But I made sure that she blew at the same moment as I did. She just laid there for a while unable to move


I'm probably in the minority, but I also enjoy having my head held/directed. I find it very exciting.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

minimalME said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I also enjoy having my head held/directed. I find it very exciting.


Based on the 50 shades of grey sales.....maybe not as much of a minority as you think


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

LovesHerMan said:


> I think that guys love it when you chat during a BJ. So very feminine.


The Mrs becomes very , very talkative especially when quite tipsy and the things she says are often very nauuughty !!! 

The slight pause in " chit chat " when giving head I think is a win win since it gets the both of us very worked up but at the same time slows my orgasm down cause one can only imagine how difficult it is to not cum when she's down there hhhhmmm  !!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I admit that anything resemble force I like... Ok LOVE. But at 7 month pregnant my H act like I'm a china doll...


----------



## shesgone (Feb 4, 2011)

My wife likes it when I do that to her. 
She also does it to me.
She will straddle my face and when she gets close to cumming there is no escape. She will let me breath when she is ready for me to breath,


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I do a lot of on and off during BJ's for taking dirty/teasing, too. Generally I don't mind (usually like) if he holds my head to make sure I don't stop when he's about to come . . . but there have been one or two close calls when he pushes a little too deep, triggers my gag reflex and I almost lose dinner. 

Sexy! 

The thing about me grinding into his face when I'm coming is that he could force me off if he really wanted to--even if I was sitting on his face. But there is nothing I can do if he's holding my head with his hard c*ock in the back of my throat. If I thought I was about to throw up and was in danger of aspirating my own vomit, I'm afraid my only recourse to "signal" him would be a firm tap to the balls . . . or worse, a little teeth. Hmmm . . . might be time to come up with a "safe touch" signal.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I would never be so interested in my satisfaction that I trapped her head like that. With her past abuse, it would scare her off. If you liked it, power to ya! 

I personally would love it if she did something similar to me while down on her.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> I do a lot of on and off during BJ's for taking dirty/teasing, too. Generally I don't mind (usually like) if he holds my head to make sure I don't stop when he's about to come . . . but there have been one or two close calls when he pushes a little too deep, triggers my gag reflex and I almost lose dinner.
> 
> Sexy!
> 
> The thing about me grinding into his face when I'm coming is that he could force me off if he really wanted to--even if I was sitting on his face. But there is nothing I can do if he's holding my head with his hard c*ock in the back of my throat. If I thought I was about to throw up and was in danger of aspirating my own vomit, I'm afraid my only recourse to "signal" him would be a firm tap to the balls . . . or worse, a little teeth. Hmmm . . . might be time to come up with a "safe touch" signal.


A double slap on the front of the thigh. Nothing really sexy about that and doesn't wreck the rest.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Dewey said:


> My wife does this, and I love it. :smthumbup:


Oh hell yess, crush me!!!!

the woodchuck


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Hailey2009 said:


> Ok, I've been pretty open on here that I enjoy giving blowjobs and that I'm a swallower. But I'm also a chatter and am often pulling off and making a flirty remark or two before going back down on hubby.
> 
> Last night, I guess he was too close to "finishing" and when he felt me start to open my mouth and pull off for pillow-talk, sat up and held me down on him with what could only be described as a vise-like hold on the back of my head. It was all over in about fifteen seconds and was very sweet afterwards, but it was an eye-opener as I clearly wasn't going to be moving anywhere until he decided to let me.
> 
> ...


I think he could use the INSANITY defense...I know when my wife stops *right at that instant* I pretty much loose my mind....

the woodchuck


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> I do a lot of on and off during BJ's for taking dirty/teasing, too. Generally I don't mind (usually like) if he holds my head to make sure I don't stop when he's about to come . . . but there have been one or two close calls when he pushes a little too deep, triggers my gag reflex and I almost lose dinner.
> 
> Sexy!
> 
> The thing about me grinding into his face when I'm coming is that he could force me off if he really wanted to--even if I was sitting on his face. But there is nothing I can do if he's holding my head with his hard c*ock in the back of my throat. If I thought I was about to throw up and was in danger of aspirating my own vomit, I'm afraid my only recourse to "signal" him would be a firm tap to the balls . . . or worse, a little teeth. Hmmm . . . might be time to come up with a "safe touch" signal.


Actually I quite like even more than "a little" TEETH...

the woodchuck


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I hate all of you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I sometimes stop and start during a BJ, start licking him or will use my boobs but would never stop when he is on the verge, that would be a bit mean to me. I can tell by his sounds and movements when he is close and then he gets bigger just at that point so never stop then.

As for when he is giving me oral woohoo I squish his head between my thighs like a vice when I am about to O.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> I admit that anything resemble force I like... Ok LOVE. But at 7 month pregnant my H act like I'm a china doll...


Well, we're closer to being grandparents that to being parents again, but what we seem to have in common is that my wife likes for me to be rough or forceful to the point that I sometimes worry that I will hurt her. I like for her to have pleasure, and I go beyond my comfort even after all these years, but I gotta tell you, there would be nothing I would find pleasant in hurting her. 

We seem to have worked it out, and I love it when she's forward and rough with me (to a point - I'm not into S&M, but that's not what I meant). But sometimes she wants me to be rough enough that I really do worry I will hurt her ... It's hard for me to describe how badly I do NOT want to hurt her ... and I'm not sure how to end this post ... just to say I like being passionate, but I don't want to feel like I'm going to hurt her.


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow, thanks everyone -- I think thigh-squeezing wins!! 

Will test it out soon.


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thound said:


> I hate all of you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. It's been so long since I even made a trip down to Tuna Town, I have forgotten what that's like.

At least I have the memories. Oh, the stories I could tell. (_sigh_)


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

minimalME said:


> I'm probably in the minority, but I also enjoy having my head held/directed. I find it very exciting.


I don't think there's anything wrong with that. I just think it's something you should make sure you and your partner are on the same page on before you attempt it.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

Hailey2009 said:


> Do women really have any equivalent counter-move or is this just a card guys get to play that we really don't get to play back?
> 
> Hailey


In the morning while he's still sleeping, pants off and sit on his face swiftly and don't get up until you get off. Squeeze your thighs firmly to hold him in place. If you find you don't have enough power in your legs go to the gym and do some leg press!


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

awwwahhh you guys make it sound so fun.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol. I could just picture my DW trying this. She actually has 2 methods for blow jobs. 1 she calls it 'loving it' very slow, methodical and gentle 2. A little crude I'm afraid she calls it. 'Fxxxxxg her mouth' hard, fast, forceful preferably with some gagging as I hold her head down. It scared me somewhat the first time but I discovered she has a little submissive streak.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Suspecting said:


> In the morning while he's still sleeping, pants off and sit on his face swiftly and don't get up until you get off. Squeeze your thighs firmly to hold him in place. If you find you don't have enough power in your legs go to the gym and do some leg press!


He will wake up and think he is dreaming....:rofl:


----------



## ManOhMan2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hailey2009 said:


> Ok, I've been pretty open on here that I enjoy giving blowjobs and that I'm a swallower. But I'm also a chatter and am often pulling off and making a flirty remark or two before going back down on hubby.
> 
> Last night, I guess he was too close to "finishing" and when he felt me start to open my mouth and pull off for pillow-talk, sat up and held me down on him with what could only be described as a vise-like hold on the back of my head. It was all over in about fifteen seconds and was very sweet afterwards, but it was an eye-opener as I clearly wasn't going to be moving anywhere until he decided to let me.
> 
> ...



Your husband is a LUCKY MAN!!!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

ManOhMan2013 said:


> Your husband is a LUCKY MAN!!!


:iagree: I thought the same thing myself!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

When I got a BJ, I got a BJ and we talked later. I could understand if you could do both but you can't. Hope he didn't hurt you. You just got caught up in the moment.


----------



## noas55 (Jun 25, 2013)

At times my wife grabs my hair and holds me in place while I doing oral. The wrapped legs move works well too. She has long legs so that makes it easier for her.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

noas55 said:


> At times my wife grabs my hair and holds me in place while I doing oral. The wrapped legs move works well too. She has long legs so that makes it easier for her.


Aren't you fearful that you will suffocate? I would develop a phobia if control was taken from me. You don't sound bothered, I would be I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> Aren't you fearful that you will suffocate? I would develop a phobia if control was taken from me. You don't sound bothered, I would be I think.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah, what a way to die.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Ah, what a way to die.


:lol::rofl::rofl::lol:


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

If I was smoothered with her cave in my face, I would be in heaven for sure!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

There are times where I will be at a certain angle, and when she gets close, her legs lock around my head and neck and it's as if they are in a vice. I love it because it really lets me know I am doing something right...


----------



## Work-In-Progress (May 21, 2013)

My wife uses the Opossum move when I give oral. She plays dead.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Work-In-Progress said:


> My wife uses the Opossum move when I give oral. She plays dead.


:rofl: Your comment reminds me of one of the funniest TAM thread titles ever: My Wife's Favorite Position: CORPSE :rofl:

Sorry, I just had to laugh.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

If there is one thing I wish my wife would do for me, that would be to swallow every once in a while.

Occasionally, mostly when she has had a few drinks, she will let me shoot in her mouth, but immediately spits or lets it run out.

She says she doesn't really mind the taste so much, but the texture reminds her of snot, and it makes her queasy the same way post-nasal drip does. In fact, she will occasionally refer to my semen as "c*ck snot".

We have talked about how it might work better if she took my c*ck further back in her mouth/throat when I come, so she just swallows it without dealing with the texture, but she is afraid that it might make her puke, which she says would ruin it for both of us.

Just once, I wish she would let me shoot on her tongue and swallow while she looks up at me, or that she would let it go down her throat. She doesn't really care where I shoot (her stomach, on her a$$, on her boobs, or even her face), she just doesn't swallow.

I suppose I shouldn't be needy/greedy about it, it's just one of those cases of wanting what you can't have, I reckon.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> If there is one thing I wish my wife would do for me, that would be to swallow every once in a while.
> 
> Occasionally, mostly when she has had a few drinks, she will let me shoot in her mouth, but immediately spits or lets it run out.
> 
> ...


You CAN have it. Probably not with her though.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

treyvion said:


> You CAN have it. Probably not with her though.


Wow, that good huh? Scary thought.

Ask her to try it just once. Tell her you wont be upset if she does feel as if she will vomit or even if she does. Have some iced orange juice for her to drink afterwards and cuddle.


----------

